
Perl from scratch - hzhou321
https://github.com/hzhou/MyPerl
======
reirob
It's for Perl 5 only.

I am wondering about the adoption of Perl 6.

Can somebody speak about his/her experience on switching from Perl 5 to Perl
6? For what use cases would learning Perl 6 make sense if you never worked
with Perl 5.

Seems that "Perl 6 from scratch might be [1], or [2] if you need "a
lightweight Perl 6-like environment for virtual machines".

As I already googled it, [3] is the (last ?) HN "Why hasn't Perl 6 taken off
yet?" article since 118 days. Did something change since?

[1]: [https://perl6.org/getting-started/](https://perl6.org/getting-started/)

[2]: [https://github.com/perl6/nqp](https://github.com/perl6/nqp)

[3]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12888784](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12888784)

EDIT: formatting

~~~
rurban
Since he can parse perl5, python, php already and output any of those or
binaries or javascript, adding perl6 to MyDef sounds not too hard. Ask him.

~~~
hzhou321
Seems you have mistaken MyDef to this. MyDef is a meta-layer. It simply lets
you customize your syntax and add meta-constructs, but you are still writing
Perl, C, or whatever language you are actually writing. This project is a
complete -- eventually anyway -- Perl compiler/interpreter (Perl5 replacement)
in C. The goal of this project is to free Perl to the status of programming
language (rather than tied to a compiler). Also, I want to demonstrate my idea
of readable coding.

I am sure you can use MyDef to write perl6 or any text based language already.
MyDef does not output binary, or translate from one language to another.

(Thanks for your attention, appreciate it :)

------
rurban
The motivating example describes the problem and his solution a bit better:
[http://hz2.org/blog/](http://hz2.org/blog/) (50x faster)

